# What Sunglasses does the Pro's Like?



## laztaz5 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen some of the Pro's shooting with sunglasses on the circuit and was wondering if there were any style or make that some of the Pro's like? 

Take care and God Bless, 

Laz


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

most of them just wear what doesnt interfieer with their vision. like some walls on glasses are thinker than others and some dont have one ect...


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

If outdoors, I wear my Oakley Jawbones with polarized lenses. Doesnt interfere with my vison whatsoever.


----------

